# Michael Watson



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Watch out for Michael Watson of University-Missouri Kansas City. He is a stud. He scored 37 points in the season opener. During his first two years, he scored over 15 points in the majority of the games he played. I think he is a legiamte second rounder if he continues to improve. There was one otehr UMKC star that made to the NBA. Forgot his name as of now. It will come up to me sometime. He used to play for the Dallas Mavericks.


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

whats his chance to play in the league ?????


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fried chicken</b>!
> whats his chance to play in the league ?????


I think he has a good solid chance make it. He will be POY next season for the conference


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

i remember hearing about this guy before and will keep tabs on his season and probably draft him into the future BBB.net college fantasy league if it ever gets off the ground


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> i remember hearing about this guy before and will keep tabs on his season and probably draft him into the future BBB.net college fantasy league if it ever gets off the ground


He is a great guy, I seen him play a couple times live here in KC. Good solid player.


----------

